# Blue mineral deposit on fire sprinkler head



## cda (Mar 16, 2016)

I think I asked this question a few years back.

Bluish mineral deposit on a fire sprinkler head.

I think there is a term for it??


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks like copper corrosion.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 18, 2016)

WE just called it corrosion - very common salt air near the beach


----------



## north star (Mar 18, 2016)

*% **>** % **>** %*

If this were "just corrosion", ...why isn't it over all of the

copper area, and not just below the lip ?

Could it be that that particular area collects condensation and

holds it, and a "high salt content air" is depositing in to that

area and collecting ?

*% **<** %** <** %*


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2016)

No  First picture was not mine  This picture is one of a building full, I found


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 21, 2016)

As mentioned common in areas with high humidity, chlorine or other chemical exposure (factories/industries) open air etc. all the more reason for those approving or reviewing sprinkler plans to point the need for proper heads for atmospheric conditions............... and when inspecting to require replacement with "special heads" for the condition encountered..........


----------



## zigmark (Mar 21, 2016)

It is oxidation.  All metals react with something that can oxidize them.  Ferrous and ferric metals rust which is the same thing, oxidization, but due to the chemical makeup it is not blue but brownish red.  In the picture shown the blue oxidization would indicate the presence of copper.  If it is a salt air environment they may need stainless or similar heads.

ZIG


----------



## zigmark (Mar 21, 2016)

oxidization

Hey I notice I need to reup my membership that was a lucky misspelling!


----------



## zigmark (Mar 21, 2016)

cda were you thinking of the term electrolysis or galvanic reaction?  These occur when two dissimilar metals are in contact with each other and cause a mild chemical reaction.

ZIG


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2016)

> cda were you thinking of the term electrolysis or galvanic reaction? These occur when two dissimilar metals are in contact with each other and cause a mild chemical reaction.ZIG


Nope......  I think there is a term for what is shown, just been to long ago.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2016)

> As mentioned common in areas with high humidity' date=' chlorine or other chemical exposure (factories/industries) open air etc. all the more reason for those approving or reviewing sprinkler plans to point the need to proper heads for atmospheric conditions............... and when inspecting to require replacement with "special heads"[/quote']The last picture is in a grocery store!!!  Guess the bananas could be off gasing?


----------



## zigmark (Mar 21, 2016)

The first picture is definitely a galvanic reaction caused by dissimilar materials.  The second is more difficult to determine due to the paint covering everything but could be the same issue.  In fact even a component of the paint could cause that.

ZIG


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2016)

> The first picture is definitely a galvanic reaction caused by dissimilar materials. The second is more difficult to determine due to the paint covering everything but could be the same issue. In fact even a component of the paint could cause that. paintZIG


The white one?

what paint, has some dust on it


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2016)

what paint, has some dust on it


----------



## zigmark (Mar 21, 2016)

Isn't the head painter white or is that just me? I can see the dust well enough but the head looks as white as everything around it.


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2016)

> Isn't the head painter white or is that just me? I can see the dust well enough but the head looks as white as everything around it.


Factory finish


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 28, 2016)

> The last picture is in a grocery store!!! Guess the bananas could be off gasing?


Typically one will need to investigate what chemicals, ventilation and moisture development is in an area displaying head(s) with these conditions. In the "grocery" environment one should evaluate their misting of produce and air exchanges/ventilation in an area of affected heads. I most commonly see this in pool chemical areas or refrigeration areas served by an ammonia supply source. Regardless, upon discovery the applicable party will need to replace heads in area with special heads in accordance with the referenced standard NFPA 13/25.......... or IFC is not using references to previous.  I have also seen microscopic pin hole leakage around the cap seal that reactive chemicals in the water supply didn't like the head's copper cap.


----------

